# Thinking of buying the DNA...



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I'm going to try one soon with Verizon and use the two week trial period to see if I like it....if not I'll go with the maxx HD. 
Here's some things I'm curious about:
Battery. Some say bad, some say good. What are you guys' opinions? How much screen time do you get on the device?
Size: 5 inches is big. Its close to a half inch taller than my nexus 4. This wouldn't be an issue too much except the notification shade and power button are at the top of the device. I have a 9 1/2 ring size. Do you guys have problems with the size?

Sent from my XT907 using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you're switching to Verizon, you should definitely get the DNA over the RAZR MAXX HD - the RAZR MAXX HD only has a dual-core Snapdragon S4, whereas the DNA has a quad-core Snapdragon S4 Pro. The DNA also has 1920x1080 resolution compared to the 1280x720 resolution of the RAZR MAXX HD. Also, the DNA has 2 GB RAM compared to 1 GB on the Motorola phone.

If you aren't bound and determined to switch to Verizon, however, you should get the HTC One with a slight bump over the DNA in the form of the quad-core Snapdragon 600, a slightly smaller screen size, an IR blaster and dual front-facing speakers. Verizon will probably get its own variant (the DLXPLUS), but we don't know yet when it will be available.


----------



## comk4ver (Feb 28, 2013)

Dna and the razr max are about even in the most important part battery life. But I gotta give the dna the edge because it is the most recent phone released so more support by the manufacturer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Honestly I'm leaning towards the DNA just cuz its faster. I have a nexus 4 but the gsm service is just too terrible here. The DNA would be comparable but I'm afraid the battery will be terrible. Its got that awesome 1080p screen and a kinda small battery. Also I dislike a few of their design choices like the power button on top (wtf on that giant phone?!). I hope I'll like it I'll get one soon and have a trial period of two weeks.

Sent from my XT907 using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

In my experience, the battery hasn't been half bad. Obviously it won't be as good as the RAZR MAXX HD, but it's a far sight better than you'd expect. You might be able to get the DLXPLUS by the time your two weeks are up (though I suspect it still won't be ready by then). Slightly smaller phone


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Do we expect the dlxplus soon?

Sent from my XT907 using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Do we expect the dlxplus soon?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using RootzWiki


As I said, there's a slim chance that we'll see the DLXPLUS in the next few weeks, but nobody really knows.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ah ok. We'll see haha

Sent from my XT907 using RootzWiki


----------



## danjull (Jul 25, 2011)

I love my DNA. I've read some complaints about the battery life, but I don't see it. I usually go right at two days between charges with moderate use. I actually tried to wear the battery down as fast as I could with heavy use and still made it over 24 hours.


----------



## comk4ver (Feb 28, 2013)

Are you still considering the dna now that the HTC one has been confirmed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Honestly I had the DNA for a while. It was great but I ended up taking up back due to some unforeseen stuff that happened and I needed the money back.








I'm still thinking of going with the DNA for good though. It was a cool device even though I wished it had sense 5 on it and obviously the One is much better and I would like to have one of those instead but I dont know if I want to wait that long....Lol. 
Straight Talk Suuuucks around here.


----------

